# Agility fun run!



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought I'd share this video of me and Lulu at one of our agility club's monthly fun matches. The course was a masters jumpers course and we're at starters level, so be kind . At the fun matches, we're given 2 minutes to do the course and then go back and fix mistakes so we managed to get through it almost twice before our time was up. And the couple of times Lulu stops to sniff, it's because I dropped chicken. Ooops. Who can blame her, really? ;D Love agility, so much fun and a great bonding experience for you and your pup! 

http://youtu.be/lhs_HWPf_1I


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lulu - great Vid - if there was a couch on the course - PIKE could compete


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks like a lot of fun, good cardio for you too!!! Not sure if Axel would go through those worm holes (tubes), he is such a chicken..


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so glad you shared this! I just made my husband watch it, too. I think we're off to find a local agility club...it looks so fun for both dog & owner and great from a training standpoint, too.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

It looks like a lot of fun. I thought Lulu looked great!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great video Lulu - I was very impressed that you remembered the course, I quite frequently had a blank while show jumping - thank god for numbers


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

LLL, thanks for sharing your Video.

Reminds me of my puppy training classes where we did agility too.

Our course was not as long as yours, I attended 30 classes over a year, due to the poor weather.

And on the very last lesson the class was held out side for the first time.

About 3/4 of the way through the course, I got my foot caught in some brambles running at a little pace, and found myself flying through the air, I automatically tucked my head down and did a flying front roll, to save my face.

The poor girl running the class thought I had broke my back, as I could not get up for laughing.

And even more lucky for me no one caught it on camera!

Mrs Hobbsy.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments and kind words! 

Oh my, Hobbsy, your poor trainer must have felt awful when she saw you go down! I would have been impressed by your flying front roll, though . People take spills quite often in class - we get so into running with our dogs that we trip up or run into jump standards! Oh, the hazards of dog agility! 

Hopefully I'll have some videos of us competing for real someday soon. We'll probably have a hefty blooper reel for a while though. Which will likely be much more entertaining than any clean run. ;D


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome!!! I so want to do this!! There just isn't any clubs close to me =( All the dog clubs are at least 2 hours or more away. Good job!


----------

